# Blacktips in the bays



## RoseOfSharon (Aug 11, 2018)

Anybody drift in the bays for black tips? If yes how many rods? I always shark fish with 3 rods but in water not as deep would 2 work best or just 1?


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

Over in Mobile Bay, I have had better luck on Blacktips anchored and chumming with pogies. Two rods with balloons, and 2 rods, staggered distance, on the bottom. We have caught a number of blacktips, plus big Crevalles and every year we have a tarpon sighting.


----------



## RoseOfSharon (Aug 11, 2018)

Thanks for the info! New to the area. I shark fished the north east avidly. I see some stuff is the same and other things are a total relearn. Making it a lot of fun!


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I am not sure if the fishery is much different over your way but just east of you I will see them and spinners crashing bait in the mornings. I do not typically specifically fish for them but once they get consistent, I will go back in the areas and locate them and then pitch baits back in there area.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

What Weatherman said. If you can find the pogy schools, there's no better place to fish. Clip the tail off a pogy, live or dead and he won't be around long.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

We've caught some big bull sharks doing the same. Balloon and a loooong leader so you don't get tail whipped. Baits either Spanish Mack's. Pogies or white trout or skip Jack. Really just what ever we can get. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RoseOfSharon (Aug 11, 2018)

Thanks for all the tips!


----------



## Jackfish281 (Jul 13, 2018)

I caught one every cast today at cat island in Mississippi. They like murky water and will nail a live croakers too, but so will a big trout or redfish. Very very good eating fish just be careful cleaning them and don’t hit that urethra sack. ( we cut them all lose as we were trout fishing?


----------

